
Show HN: Create reports in Google Analytics using plain English - idosimpleql
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/easy-explorer/pgomjbakoldpmjcgpkkoeklplcbkgeom
======
brudgers
Project webpage: [http://kueri.me/google-analytics-chrome-
extension/](http://kueri.me/google-analytics-chrome-extension/)

